# 2 arrays zusammenfügen



## ache (10. Nov 2009)

hey, kann mir jmd sagen wie ich zwei arrays zusammenfügen und sortieren kann?

```
public class ArrayMerge {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		int anzWerte1 = 10;
		int[] feld1 = new int[anzWerte1];
		for (int i = 0; i < feld1.length; i += 2) {
			feld1[i] = i;
			System.out.print(feld1[i] + " ");
		}
		System.out.print("\n");
		int anzWerte2 = 10;
		int[] feld2 = new int[anzWerte2];
		for (int i = 0; i < feld2.length; i += 3) {
			feld2[i] = i;
			System.out.print(feld2[i] + " ");
		}
	}
}
```

die werte:
0 2 4 6 8 
0 3 6 9


----------



## faetzminator (10. Nov 2009)

Ein Array mit der gesamten Grösse erstellen, danach ist System (Java Platform SE 6) dein Freund. Danach kommts draufan, ob du selber einen Sortalgo implementieren musst, oder Algos von Java SE verwenden kannst.


----------



## ache (11. Nov 2009)

aja, ich muss mal sehn ob ich damit jetzt was anfangen kann, bin blutiger anfänger :bahnhof:


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2009)

einfache for-Schleifen zum Durchlauf der Arrays sind ansonsten die Mindestanforderung,

mit den Längen beider Arrays ein neues größeres erstellen,
dann die beiden alten durchlaufen und die Werte kopieren, dabei auf richtige Indexe achten


----------



## Marco13 (11. Nov 2009)

Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass es NICHT um "zusammenfügen umd sortieren" geht, sondern um _sortiertes_ Zusammenfügen...!?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2009)

eine gute Übung wäre zunächst ein Zusammenfügen ohne Sortierung


----------

